

The Importance of Excel - cs702
http://baselinescenario.com/2013/02/09/the-importance-of-excel/

======
stblack
This article has interesting takes on Excel's role in recent financial
collapses due to poor debugging support and systemic biases that lead to
particular types of errors.

------
tapertaper
Alternate title: the importance of peer review.

Spreadsheets are awesome because they let us organize analysis visually which
more programming-based quantitative tools cannot.

This makes everything easier, including auditing. But someone's still got to
do it.

